# Marathon und CC-Rennen in Göttingen



## Grauer (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Stollenreifen,
hier mal ein paar Infos über ein Rennen der besonderen Art :
Marathon und Cross-Country für die Gute Sache !

Beim _*run and bike 4 help 2009*_ geht es am _*23. August*_ nicht nur um gute Zeiten und Platzierungen, sondern in erster Linie um die Unterstützung benachteiligter Mitmenschen. Wenn ihr so wollt also cycling for Charity.

Entgegen dem Vorjahr völlig *neue Marathonstrecken über 40 km oder 60 km* sowie ein *CC-Rennen über 20 km* stehen für MTB´ler zur Auswahl. 
Die Marathonstrecken stellen mit knapp 1100 bzw 1650 HM mittlere konditionelle Anforderungen und liegen bei den technischen Anforderungen zwischen leicht und mittelschwer.
Allerdings sind die zu vergebenden Startplätze limitiert, sodass frühentschlossene klar im Vorteil sein dürften.
Die Charity-Veranstaltung wird vom Verein Benefizlauf Göttingen in diesem Jahr erstmals in Kooperation mit den MTB Profis des RSC Göttingen organisiert. 
Mehr Informationen findet ihr unter www.runandbike4help.de
Also schaut mal rein und informiert euch über Göttingens sportliches Charity-Event.


----------



## Grauer (18. Mai 2009)

@ all:
run and bike 4 help am *23.08.2009*:
- MTB Marathon über 40 km und 60 km
- CC Rennen über 20 km







 Die Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörden liegt vor.
*Termine für Streckenbesichtigungen:*


Marathon: Samstag, 06.06.2009, 16.00 Uhr
Marathon: Sonntag, 21.06.2009, 10.00 Uhr
CC Rennen: Samstag, 15.08.2009, 16.00 Uhr
Bei Interesse mehr Infos in den Neuigkeiten unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete_ (3. August 2009)

*Final-Call für die Anmeldungen!!*

*Nur noch bis zum 8. August* sind die Anmeldungen für *CC-Rennen* und *Marathon* in Elliehausen online möglich (Nachmeldungen nur begrenzt verfügbar). Die Rennen werden in Kooperation mit dem RSC Göttingen ausgerichtet.

Infos gibt es hier und die Anmeldung hier

Der 40km Marathon geht auch in die Wertung der beliebten Gö-Challenge ein.


----------



## Grauer (9. August 2009)

*Verlängerung der Voranmeldefrist:*

Voranmeldungen werden noch bis Mittwoch, *13.08.2009, 24.00 Uhr *angenommen.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung: www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Grauer (17. August 2009)

*Noch genügend Startplätze vorhanden !*

Es sind noch 75 Startplätze für das 20 km XC Rennen und 150 Startplätze für die Marathons über 40 und 60 km verfügbar.

Mehr Infos unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------

